# Just Hanging Out



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## tirediron (Oct 12, 2018)

Tough day at the office!


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 12, 2018)

I've had many days like this. Nice shot, Dean. Made me laugh.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> I've had many days like this. Nice shot, Dean. Made me laugh.



Thanks, Ray. I believe it must have been a Monday


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 12, 2018)

My Friday was exactly like this.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2018)

Sorry to hear that, lol.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 12, 2018)

lol you get the best bee candids Dean


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice one.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Wasp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

When you nail a shot you nail it and it all makes it so worth while.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 14, 2018)

Thank you! Seeing all the little details in a creature we normally can't makes me want more from my shots.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 14, 2018)

Great image.

Makes me want to shop a little beer into it's hand.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 14, 2018)

Ha! Thanks. A beer would "bee" funny


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 14, 2018)

A beer would bee perfect 'cause it looks like he wants to catch a buzz.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 14, 2018)




----------

